# Has any one tried Multibionta?



## alabama231 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm interested in trialling the tablet form of probiotics and the only one I could find in Tesco is "Multibionta" by Seven Seas which claims to be a multivitamin with probiotic properties to maintain gut function with friendly bacteria! I was just wondering if anyone here has tried it, and if so what results did you see? It has Tribion Harmonis™ blend of probiotics in.


----------



## ZPE (Mar 3, 2009)

Personally I skipped that and went for a specific probiotic from my pharmacy. I think it was called Acidiphillus but it had FOS-inulin in it which apparently wrecks havoc in IBS-D sufferers but I've been the same before I started taking it. Still early days though.Tesco have a very limited range, you might be better off going to Holland and Baretts or any other health store. H&B do online orders with P&P costing £1.99 I think. I'm going to get some golden linseeds off there if the probiotics are ineffective. Then again, the whole probiotic thing is a trail and error process.Some guy called Ian Ramsay can help you out a lot, he posts lots of info on this stuff so check out his posts in the SIBO/Probiotic forums.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

ZPE said:


> Personally I skipped that and went for a specific probiotic from my pharmacy. I think it was called Acidiphillus but it had FOS-inulin in it which apparently wrecks havoc in IBS-D sufferers


Wrecks havoc in _some_ IBS-D sufferers. FOS and Inulin show up in a few of products I use for bowel health and weight control without any negative effects. I am glad that I wasn't warned of this possibility before I tried them as the effects have been useful for me.Mark


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

for those of u who don't know, inulin is a laxative.... stay away from it..... if u already have a lot of inflammation from ibs, this could really put u over the edge into a real health hazard..... it could take a long time to heal from it...... inulin is what those companies say will help gut health, it's also in alot of yogurts..... for people with ibs-c, they think it's the yogurt helping them..... it's not, they r taking a laxative..... i don't know where u r, but it sounds like england...... i was wondering if any of the companies that sell here, will ship to u...... Jarro Dolphulus (sp?) is a good product, i also get one from the fiber menace website, it's pretty good, too..... something i read one time, was that u need to feed the new bacteria till it can adhere to the place in the intestines where it's suppose to b.... this same info said that a little bit of apple pectin can help.... they have it in capsules, i take 4 caps a day, 2 am & 2 evening.... there r other sorts of food that is good for that...... my dr told me that each bacteria strain has it's own place in the gut..... but if u have an over-growth of candida, there is no place for it to attach to, so it goes right thru....... that's expensive bm's......check into the sites that give u the symptoms of candida over-growth, it's pretty far ranging..... it's a hard thing to get under control, but if this is ur problem, this could b the reason for the D..... and if u don't get it under control, u r spinning ur wheels..... that could b why some of the drugs out there, help the D as long as u take it, then when u stop the drug, the d hits u hard again...... those drugs only treat the symptoms & do not address the underlying problem...... it can really keep u on a merry go round...... for my own story, i had candida run amok & it caused leaky gut..... this allowed the candida to run thru out my body, ending with systemic candida.... candida causes cancer & many other disease states..... it's not something to play with..... there r drugs u can take to kill it, only those drugs kill the good bacteria along with the bad...... it's a hard thing to deal with......u walk a tight rope for a long time....... i am still dealing with it, but at lease i don't have the D anymore, not since starting the iron...... as far as the probiotics go, find the ones with the most strains, there r suppose to b hundreds of different bacteria strains in the healthy gut...... make sure the r coated in a way that gets them into the gut, otherwise they will b killed by digestive acids.....


----------



## alabama231 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I'm currently drinking the Muller Vitality drinks which contain some sort of probiotic, they also claim to have 50% of my daily inulin needs and so far I have not noticed any laxative effect, so I might continue with those until I suss out the tablet form probiotics!! I did go to Holland and Barrets the other day, but was horrified by the price!! But I suppose that when I think about it, if it cost £2 for 6 little yogurt drinks it would be more cost effective to buy the big tub in the long run!! In my local Holland and Barrets they only had a strain called Acidophilus, which I hadnt heard of and I dont think it was on the list of probiotics in another thread so I was hesitant to buy it!


----------



## just_me (Aug 26, 2009)

I just bought some of these: Acidophilus Plus Tablets though they've yet to arrive (there's a free ship option of 3-5 days).Someone else on here mentioned them, and I have to say that taking a probiotic does appear to have helped me, though I think with these the quality is very important, so I thought I'd give these a try as they look better quality (and contain more bacteria) than the Tesco Value Probiotic drinks.


----------

